# Per Submit Button funktion ausführen...



## Subwoover (19. Januar 2002)

Ich hab da ein winziges Admin Programm mit dem ich User in ein Array adden kann...
Nur wie kann ich da die Funktion ausführen lassen wenn ich auf Submit klicke, dass er dann die Funktion ausfhürt???
Hier der Code...


```
...
<?
    if($go == "admin")
        echo '
            <form>
            <input type="text" name="addname">
            <input type="text" name="addpw">
            <input type="submit" value="Addn">';

        array_push($usernamen, $addname);
        array_push($passwoerter, $addpw);
?>
...
```

bitte brauche schnelle hilfe


----------



## Vitalis (19. Januar 2002)

Indem Du das Formular so definierst:


```
<form name="form1" method="post" action="userlist.php">
    
...

</form>
```

Wenn Du auf den Button klickst, dann wird userlist.php aufgerufen.
Man kann die aktuelle Datei auch sich selbst aufrufen lassen, aber ich weiß grad nicht mehr genau wie.

Schau Dir diesen Thread mal an.


----------



## Subwoover (19. Januar 2002)

Hm und wie sieht dann der Code in Userlist.php aus?
Bedenke ich arbeite mit arrays und ohne MySql 

Aja gehts nicht dass ich das alles direkt auf der Page machen kann?


----------



## Vitalis (19. Januar 2002)

Lies Dir das hier bitte mal durch Da steht eigentlich alles


----------



## Subwoover (19. Januar 2002)

Ja das ist eine gute Site aber da ist keine Hilfe für mein Problem...

Ich will ja nur dass wenn die page userliste.php aufgerufen wird die beiden werte in die arrays gespeichert werden oder dass das nach kliken auf "ADD" passiert.

Die Befehle dafür sind:


```
array_push($usernamen, $addname);
   array_push($passwoerter, $addpw);
```

Nur wie ich sie ausführe die beiden Zeilen weiss ich nicht...


----------



## Vitalis (19. Januar 2002)

Doch doch, da oder in Deinem Buch steht das drin 

Aber.. wie wär's die beiden Zeilen in die Userlist.php zu schreiben? Und alles andere nötige.


----------



## Subwoover (19. Januar 2002)

Die beiden Zeilene stehen ja in der Userlist.php 

Das Problem ist, wie führe ich sie aus?
Er sagt mir dann immer das hier:
Warning: First argument to array_push() needs to be an array in /home/usr/e-s-clan/test/testscript/login/adduser.php on line 12


----------



## Vitalis (19. Januar 2002)

Hm, schau hier.

Anscheinend muß das Array schon existieren, bevor Du Daten hineinschieben kannst.


----------



## Subwoover (19. Januar 2002)

Ich hab jez folgenden Code:

In der Login.php:

```
<?
if($go == "login")
echo "
<form>
<input type=text name=user value=bla>
<input type=password name=pw>
<input type=submit value=senden>
</form>";

$usernamen = array("freebird" , "cyborg" , "rattlesnaker");
$passwoerter = array("freebird" => "vampire" , "cyborg" => "matrix" , "rattlesnaker" => "martin");


if (in_array($user, $usernamen) && in_array($pw, $passwoerter))

include("week.php");
?>

<?
    if($go == "admin")
        echo '
            <form action="adduser.php" method="post">
            <input type="text" name="addname">
            <input type="text" name="addpw">
            <input type="submit" value="Addn">';
?>
```
Und in der adduser.php:

```
<?
include("login.php");
        if ($addname == "") {
        echo 'Bitte einen Namen eintragen';
        } else {
        array_push($usernamen, $addname);
        array_push($passwoerter, $addpw);
        }

?>
```

JEz gibt er mir nichts aus, also keinen fehler aber er addet auch keine Daten ins Array...
Die datei ist auf chmod 777 also sollte DIES nicht das problem sein, woran könnte das jez wieder liegen?


----------



## Dunsti (20. Januar 2002)

ich glaub Du hast da ein ganz grundsätzliches Verständnisproblem was Arrays betrifft:

Arrays sind *Variablen* d.h. man weist ihnen einen Wert zu, mit dem man dann im weiteren Progammablauf weiterarbeiten kann.
Aber: sobald ein Script beendet wird werden diese Variablen wieder gelöscht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sie werden also auch nicht in der PHP-Datei dauerhaft gespeichert.

Du musst den Inhalt des Arrays dazu entweder in einer Textdatei oder einer Datenbank speichern, und dann immer wieder neu aus dieser auslesen.


Dunsti


----------



## Subwoover (20. Januar 2002)

Hmmm hab ich mir schon gedacht...
thx trotzdem ;(


----------

